

Why I love the web. - squiggy22
http://blog.webdistortion.com/2010/05/09/why-i-love-the-web/

======
sosuke
Cross-comment: Another thing that makes the web great is opportunity. With the
low cost of ownership the web provides me the opportunity to operate a
legitimate business that gives me a chance at financial independence and
success. No other medium has seen so many entrepreneurs that wouldn’t normally
think they could start a business become actual success stories.

